# Deep Sand Bed / Sump Questions



## Aaron27 (Sep 15, 2010)

Vague title because I really didn't know how to describe my question...

Basically, I have a 100 Gallon main tank, with a 20 Gallon sump.
The sump is divided into 3 sections, and the first section has a 4.5-5" deep sand bed (it's new and just something I wanted to try).










I have lots and lots and lots of live rock (probably too much and I should sell some).

Soo... what I thought I'd do is pile up a bunch of live rock in the same compartment as the deep sand bed.

My thinking is that it would help populate the sand bed, and having more live rock in the sump is better than having it in a separate tank doing nothing (I still have about 30-40 lbs of live rock just cycling in a separate 20 Gallon tank).

My questions are:
Is this smart? Is there any point / positive effect in having all that live rock in there? Should I have less? Should I have other things in there? Snails?

I don't really know what to do in that 1st section of my sump, which is why I thought a DSB would be a cool idea. Would it have been smarter to have the skimmer in the 1st section with my filter sock? and then have the DSB in the 2nd section.

My tank has been going for about a year now and I'm just starting to add some corals. It mainly has a bunch of rhodactis and rose bubble tipped anenomes along with several fish/inverts/corals. 
I might as well throw up a picture of the main tank in case that influences your suggestions for my sump haha.


----------



## AquaAddict (Dec 4, 2010)

*deep sand bed*

Hi,

THe live rock plus deep sand bed probably will work even though it might be overkill. That filter sock should be changed as soon as it looks stained. If it get too dirty nitrates and phosphates will re-enter the tank regardless of other filtering mechanisms. I change mine every 3 to 4 days and I clean my skimmer every 1 to 2 weeks. However, every tank is different and you will have to fine tune your tank as you see fit - reef tanks are half science and half art.

If you could get a light above that sump, some chaeto macro algae is the best nitrate absorber - might be able to establish a small refugium. Looks like you would have to make some room for the algae but a little less sand and rock would be worth while for the algae. As I said, the Chaeto (pronounced cheeto) is, bar none, the best nitrate absorber. Then, some plankton would automatically establish themselves and eventually find their way into the main tank - best scenario ever.

AquaAddict


----------



## Aaron27 (Sep 15, 2010)

I try to wash my filter sock once a week. I probably should do it every 4-5 days similar to yourself though. I clean my skimmer once a week as well (Sunday morning is my tank cleaning/water change time haha).

I've heard of this Chaeto before, and would love to get some, but haven't found a place to get it. I live in Langley, are there any stores in the area that carry it? What is the minimum light required to keep it growing? I do have a light above the sump, but it's just a very basic flourescent.


----------



## AquaAddict (Dec 4, 2010)

*Chaeto supply*

HI,

You might try Fshworld on No. 10/Bypass near the car dealerships. PHone first as I am only quessing. Also phone J&L in Coquitlam near Gaglardi Way and Lougheed.

I don't think they need much light but you should check with J&L as they are the experts.

AquaAddict


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

I have chaeto but I'm in Burnaby. Also have lots of coral frags for sale right now (SPS mostly). 

That looks like a lot of rose bubble tips in the tank. If you're interested in trading an RBTA for some SPS let me know.

BTW, I've done a deep sand bed before (6+" in a rubbermaid container so I could easily remove the sand from my sump if I ever wanted to). Too late now for that I guess. 

If you can, try to populate the DSB with little critters like brittle stars, pods, etc. that will help by moving around and through the sand to keep it churned and working efficiently. Also, once set up, try to not disturb it too much.

Anthony


----------

